# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  لفادني يوفي بوعده ويسلم المجلس مليار جنيه

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
سلم قطب المريخ على الفادني المهندس/ اسامه ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ
شيك بمبلغ مليار عكس ما جاء فى صحف الشتل


*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*يا سلام يا فادنى .. كتر خيرك .
ولاعزاء للجلافيط وصحافة الفتل ز
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*الغريبه الظناطير يطلعو الشتل وللأسف نحن نردد وراهم فى منابرنا والله حرام ظلمنا الفادنى دون ادنى معرفه
ربنا يزيدك ويوسع رزقك كمان وكمان وألف شكر على الكرم الفياض لأنك أكرمت جماهير الزعييييم من خلال الزعييييم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا قطب المريخ الفادنى وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الصفوة علي الفادني . . . إلا بالمناسبة سؤال برئ ويييييين ناس واااااو من الدعم ما قالوا (داعمين) لجنة التسيير
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*شكرا للصفوة على الفادني 
ربنا يخلف ويزيدك من فضله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ رجل صالح
                        	*

----------

